# ROTM October 2012 Winner!!!



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats _msclhed79!_ Nice looking flames and the wheels really add the finishing touch....Your ride will be featured on the http://www.gtoforum.com/ homepage and entered in the Quaker State Autoguide.com free oil change drawing.


----------

